# Open Counties?



## PiercedOne (Sep 7, 2007)

I have been trying to follow these feral pig threads pretty carefully and im glad to see the new legislation pass to allow CPL holders to hunt pigs on sight.
My question is what has happened with the counties that did not allow the shooting of feral pigs before? Are these counties still closed to when the bill passed did all counties open up? 
I live in Macomb county and it was not open before I have spoken to people about trying to get it open but it was falling on deaf ears. Not that I have seen any in my area yet but I would love to know that I was legal to shoot them if I see them while groundHOG hunting. Also means I might have to have the deer rifle in the trunk while out shooting just in case something does come by either that or find a way to get 7mm ammo down in price below 2.00 a shot.. 
Think this would fly by the wife for me to get into reloading??:lol:


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

PiercedOne said:


> My question is what has happened with the counties that did not allow the shooting of feral pigs before? Are these counties still closed to when the bill passed did all counties open up?
> 
> Think this would fly by the wife for me to get into reloading??:lol:


Yes, it opens it up statewide. But, must follow all other hunting rules where they might apply. Such as orange, weapon restrictions, Twps/City restrictions and 450Ft. rules. 

As far as the wife....You are on your own with that one. :lol:


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

malainse said:


> Yes, it opens it up statewide. But, must follow all other hunting rules where they might apply. Such as *orange*, weapon restrictions, Twps/City restrictions and 450Ft. rules.
> 
> As far as the wife....You are on your own with that one. :lol:


While actually hunting those would *all* surely apply.

Seems that one (orange) wouldn't apply to the incidental CPL shooter walking in the woods, say mushroom picking, would it?


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

I am digesting all of the the new laws. I have asked the DNRE for opinion on some of the questions that have come up. I will post a sticky "Hunting Rules" once I have the answers.... The DNRE is also coming up with new FAQ on this subject and should be posted in the next few weeks.

Such as the above "Would it" ? I will add that one to my list.


But, you do not need orange while hunting from May 1 ---Aug 14th. Smart- yes, Law-No...

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(x3...tname=mcl-324-40116&query=on&highlight=orange


----------

